# FS: Rolex Daytona Alligator Leather Brown 1 Piece



## JakubL

Hi All
Up for sale is 1 piece Rolex Cosmograph Daytona Brown Alligator Leather
Condition: Very Good overal. Please See Photos
Dimensions: 20mm x 16mm (Lug Width / Clasp)
Lenght: 76mm

My Price *250USD */ *220EUR *Shipped (TNT Express/DHL Express). I will Ship Worldwide
Payment Method Preferably by Bank Wire

Email:* [email protected]*
I have many worldwide References as seller on many watch forums, You can search them or just google ''JakubL seller'' or simply ask me and I will gladly provide them to you.


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP offers are welcome


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------



## JakubL

BUMP


----------

